# Leaks



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

After having had my car in the shop at the dealer for almost three weeks to take care of the leak in the driver's side A-pillar, I drove my car in the rain today only to find that the same leak is there, plus to my suprise new leaks where the covertable top meets the roof on both the driver and passenger sides of the car. Now the car will have to go back to the dealer for who knows how long.
I told that long story just to ask what has happened with the other owners who have had roof leaks. I know quite a few of us have taken the cars in recently to get their leaks fixed and I wanted to know who have had positive experiences and if so, what their dealers did to fix their cars. I am hoping to hear some happy endings, becuase I am really worried about this problem now.


----------



## Former Texan (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Leaks (Malone32)*

The next time you go to the dealer to pick up your "fixed" Eos, I suggest you take a bucket with you. Fill it up with water in the dealer's restroom and pour it over the top of the car when you're inspecting their work. That way, if it's not fixed, you'll know right away (and so will Volkswagen) and you won't waste your time driving it off the lot only to bring it back.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Leaks (Malone32)*

I kind of suspect that if there is water leakage from the A pillar area, it would either be due to improper alignment of the window when the window closes (something that can be adjusted), or perhaps damage or deformation to the seal, either on the A pillar, the roof, or at the joint where the A pillar and roof match up. My personal guess is that a deformed seal or a seal mismatch is more likely to be the cause than a window that is not moving to the correct position.
A very good way to detect exactly where water is infiltrating a seal is to lightly dust the seal with talcum powder, then carry out a water spray test. This is how we test cabin doors on aircraft for pressurization leaks. After you do the water spray test, dry everything off with a towel, let the vehicle sit for an hour or two to fully dry, then open the door (or window) and look for a residual trace of talcum powder where the sealing surfaces meet. If you see a break in the residual trace, that is likely where the leak is.
Wolfsbuger mit Fries made a very informative post some time ago that provided a lot of detail about the special lubricant (Krytox?) that is used on the sealing surfaces of the Eos. It might be worthwhile to have a peek at that post, and see if perhaps a re-application of this lubricant might solve the problem by promoting a better bond between sealing surfaces. I don't have the direct link to the post, perhaps someone else remembers where it is and can post it.
Below are some photos that show the water test procedure that each car goes through at the end of the build process in Portugal. You could probably best duplicate this water test procedure with a garden hose that has the nozzle set to a fine mist spray, rather than with a bucket as Ron suggested in his post above.
Michael
*Eos End of Production Line Water Test*





_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:13 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Leaks (PanEuropean)*

Here is the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Leaks (just4fun)*

Thanks Kevin.
Michael


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Leaks (PanEuropean)*

All are good suggestions. As an aside, the problem with the water tests, is that the leaks only occur when the car is in motions. As long as it is sitting still, the car really does not leak. But once I start driving, and presumably the water on the car moves along the seals, the leaks begin. So sitting there with a hose has limited utility in identifying the problem. 
I am afraid at this point, absent some owners who have had the same issue and were told how VW solved the problem, I am at the mercy of the VW techs.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Leaks (Malone32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone32* »_...the problem with the water tests, is that the leaks only occur when the car is in motions. 

Tim:
That's a very valuable clue for troubleshooting purposes. It suggests that everything is sealing up as it should when the car is sitting still (good news, in principle, because this indicates that everything works as it should), but something is coming apart or separating slightly when you are in motion.
Typically, problems like this can be resolved by adjusting the amount of force that a particular closure applies. We had a similar problem in the Phaeton forum a while back - the car sealed up very well when it was parked, but there was a wind noise when driving at highway speeds. This was fixed by adjusting a door striker plate to pull the door about 1/8 of an inch tighter when it closed.
In the case of an Eos, there are more variables because of the roof mechanism, so, I don't suggest that you go tweak your door striker plate in hopes of solving the leak - that might even make it worse! However, if you can document the problem well (exactly where it leaks, what speeds, what kind of operations), perhaps some other forum member who has greater knowledge of how the roof closures work can offer a suggestion.
Michael


----------



## rfeldman2 (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree with Michael. The key is moving. I had my car for three monthes, washed it two or three times a week, no leaks. First rain, i had a leak while driving on the driver's side. I drove to the dealership, they had three in the shop already...They replaced the seal, and it is fine now. Ron


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (rfeldman2)*

Ron,
Good to hear they got your car fixed up. Which dealership in Orlando did you go to. Mine is at Classic and when I asked this morning, they said mine was the first of the cars that they sold with a leaking problem. 
Did they happen to go into any detail on what they did to fix yours. They did replace the seal on my car, but something went terribly wrong, because the leaks are worse (and come from mulitiple spots) now than when I took it in.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Malone32)*

I got mine at Classic too, we really have not had any rain to test, but twice when I went thru the car wash i had 2 drops from the A pillar, I think I can live with that.


----------



## rfeldman2 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (Malone32)*

Hi Malone 32, I had left you a message, don't know if you got it. I had my service done at Royal on Lee Road. They did replace the seal, and it hasn't leaked since. I know that they had a technical team from Volkswagen come look at it to determine what the problem was, and I am satisfied that it was fixed correctly. Romn


----------



## rfeldman2 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (Malone32)*

Hi Malone 32, I had left you a message, don't know if you got it. I had my service done at Royal on Lee Road. They did replace the seal, and it hasn't leaked since. I know that they had a technical team from Volkswagen come look at it to determine what the problem was, and I am satisfied that it was fixed correctly. Ron


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Leaks (Malone32)*

I had my EOS for about month and it started to leak on the driver's side (parked and in motion). I called local VW service department manager who assured me that he could fix the problem and he was familar with the new "soft top."







Not a good sign...
The next day the gasket gel I had ordered showed up in the mail so I washed my car and applied gel to all gasket areas (top down, top up, sun roof open, etc.). PROBLEM SOLVED! No leaks despite several serious rain storms and multiple car washes.









More details on Kryox gel on other forum. 
How to order:
Product is not on the website, but you can contact Darrel via e-mail ([email protected]) or phone +1 650 595 1112
GPL 205 prices are as follows:
2 ounce tube: $29.00 each
8 ounce tube: $88.40 each
0.8Kg Cartridge: $244.25 Each
Various containers per Kilogram: $290.00 each


----------



## grubbygirl (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Leaks (theothereos)*

My car was wet inside from day 1. it's nearly a month old and I've had it 5 days, the rest of the time it's at the dealer. they replaced the seal between the roof and the widscreen and that didn't work, they then sent to Germany for a modified seal and that was better but it still leaked. They have done extensive measurements on the roof and have discovered it is misaligned by a few millimeters. It is now being shipped to one of the 4 roof centers in the country for the roof to be realigned. 
They have offered me a refund or replacement but as this seems to be a common problem I have decide I am better off letting then fix it, whatever it takes and at least know I have a water tight car! Maybe I'm laid back about it because I am at least driving an Eos.......the manager was so embarassed he couldn't fix my car her loaned me their demonstrator! I have to admit my experience of the UK VW customer service has been excellent.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I got mine at Classic too, we really have not had any rain to test, but twice when I went thru the car wash i had 2 drops from the A pillar, I think I can live with that.


Mmmmm....car wash. I'm not sure whether I'd put mine through one. I actually enjoy washing my car, but with the problems people seem to be having with the seals, a car wash MAY not be a good idea.








I do know that the soft tops I've owned all had instructions in the manuals saying not to use one.


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*My Leaky Eos*

After two visits to the dealer and a total of 6 weeks in the shop, my Eos continues to leak from the driver's side A pillar and on the passenger side where the roof meets the windshield. I have it scheduled to go in tomorrow morning to the shop
Under Florida law, to invoke the Lemon Law, it is a three strikes and your out rule on a defect. However, my car has leaked from the day I got it, and my hope is that the dealer will step up and not make me endure another month of waiting for VW to look at the roof and then make me wait for it to rain, only to find out it still leaks.
I am looking for advice, war stories, etc. from forum members that might have had this same unpleasant experience in the past (or have dealt with same issues with their Eos) and the best way to deal with the dealer. Will a dealer step up and replace the car without me having to go through the Lemon Law procedure, or am I just dreaming?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My Leaky Eos (Malone32)*

Tim,
What has Classic's demeanor been throughout this? Are they treating you like you are a pain in their ass or are they somewhat compassionate? What have they been doing for you for a loaner car? I have not had to take mine back so I want to know what to expect. They had an Eos like yours for sale a few weeks ago and I see a black one out front now at least they'd have a suitable replacement in stock.
Wish your luck had been as good as mine.
Bruce


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: My Leaky Eos (flheat)*

Bruce,
They have been okay. When the problem first popped up, they were very responsive and gave me a brand new Jetta as a loaner. I think we both thought it was a one time fix, so we were both okay with the repair.
The second time I sensed they were getting worried about their ability to fix the problem. They gave me a beat up Pontiac Grand Am as the loaner and they sat on the repair for weeks without putting any pressure on VW to get the fix done.
I am really worried how the response is going to be this time. I really love the car, and would be happy if they could fix it. But, I don't see a real light at the end of the tunnell in terms of getting the leaks plugged. Hopefully Classic will want to keep me as a future customer and help out, but we will see. I will let you know how it goes.
By the way, I keep seeing an Eos at the Gold's Gym in Dr. Phillips, would that be you Bruce? If so, stop by and say hello next time.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My Leaky Eos (Malone32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone32* »_
By the way, I keep seeing an Eos at the Gold's Gym in Dr. Phillips, would that be you Bruce? If so, stop by and say hello next time. 

No, that's not me, you may have a better chance of seeing me at the Golden Arches than Gold's Gym unfortunately.


----------

